# Your cities tallest monument



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

post you cities tallest monuments, sorry if its in the wrong section, if this is moved can someone let me know where too.

Dublin city, the Dublin spire standing at 120 metres or around 400 feet, is the 11th tallest monument in the world


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

well this is the independence angel in mexico city, well im not sure but i think is the tallest in my city


----------



## JUmp* (Apr 11, 2009)

* Victory Monument* 
(Thai: อนุสาวรีย์ชัยสมรภูมิ, Anusawari Chai Samoraphum)
Bangkok,Thailand


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I suppose tallest in Madrid is Obelisco de Calatrava now (93 metres)










But 50 km away there is the "Valle de los Caídos", with a 150 metres tall cross.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Indonesia's National Monument, Jakarta


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

*Milan | Duomo | 108,5 m*


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Independence Monument *

Phnom Penh, Cambodia


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

In Bucharest this should be it:










It is located in park in southern Bucharest ( Carol I Park named after the first king of Romania ), it is 48 meters tall.
Ironic, it was build by the communists and was called "Monument of the Heroes for the Freedom of the People and of the Motherland, for Socialism" so a sorry name but changed after the Revolution in 1989, more exactly in 1991 it became the Mausoleum of the Unknown Soldier ( more exactly from a WW1 Battle ). 
Though it is 48 meters tall, it is located on a hill. There were plans to replace it with a huge Christian Orthodox Cathedral but the place for the new construction was chosen somewhere else in the meantime.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

The palace of peace 









don't know how tall it is :dunno:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyForID said:


> Indonesia's National Monument, Jakarta


monas high is 137 meters


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Brussels: Arc De Triomph, built to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Belgian independence


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Motherland calls" - The tallest statue in Volgograd (90 m tall) It's one of the most famous monuments over the world


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's famous, but I didn't know it stands in Volgograd. Very imposing!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

In São Paulo, Brazil, it´s probably this Obelisc


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

jackass94 said:


> "Motherland calls" - The tallest statue in Volgograd (90 m tall) It's one of the most famous monuments over the world


Never heared or seen it before i came on this website, i guess most people have never heared of Volgograd....most have heared of stalingrad though.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

houston - san jacinto monument


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Never heared or seen it before i came on this website, i guess most people have never heared of Volgograd....most have heared of stalingrad though.


I spoke with many people in Europe, and they knew that Volgograd is formerly known as Stalingrad


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*Billy Penn*

I am not !00% sure this qualifies, but ...

The clock tower attached to Philadelphia City Hall (started in 1871, completed in 1901). It is surmounted by a bronze statue of the the founder of Philadelphia, William Penn, but local people affectionately call the statue "Billy Penn". It is 167 meters tall (548 ft.)


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Sanctuaire des Martyrs - Algiers*

The Monument des Martyrs ( Maquam El Chahid ) is an iconic concrete monument commemorating the Algerian war for independence. The monument was opened in 1982 on the 20th anniversary of Algeria's independence. It is fashioned in the shape of three standing palm leaves which shelter the "Eternal Flame" beneath. At the edge of each palm leaf stands a statue of a soldier, each representing a stage of Algeria's struggle.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

jackass94 said:


> "Motherland calls" - The tallest statue in Volgograd (90 m tall) It's one of the most famous monuments over the world


That's huge!  Is this the biggest statue in the world?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

nope, the Spring Temple Buddha in Foshan, China is the worlds tallest statue - 420ft tall, 508 ft including the base. If the Statue of Liberty (arm down) were to stand next to it on the lotus petal base, it would reach just above the knee:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ramses said:


> That's huge!  Is this the biggest statue in the world?


Nowadays not, but when it was built (1967) it was the biggest in the world.


----------



## Andeval (Jan 8, 2010)

Minsk, Belarus

Stella Minsk - Hero City









or Victory Square Monument (Both commemorate the Victory Over Nazis)


----------

